# Help with Paris transportation



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2009)

How do I get from the Eurostar station -  Paris Gare Du Nord to 9 rue de la Michodiere in Paris?

(Literally, how - taxi? subway? I haven't a clue!)


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think this website should help: http://www.ratp.info/touristes/



Aankomst : 9 Rue de la Michodiere PARIS-02EME 

 Datum :22/03/2009
 *Vertrektijd 09h25
Aankomsttijd 09h40
Reistijd : 15 mn

Sorry, forgot to change language but you can do that on the website.

A taxi may be more comfortable though


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 22, 2009)

What a great website!

Denise if you can get a copy of the Paris metro map online that will help make it more clear. You won't need to speak French, but a few words will help you to navigate.
If you have any questions, feel free to PM me, I know the system and can help a bit. 
If you have minimal luggage that you can manueuver, then using the metro will be fine. Don't take a taxi, save the money for food


----------



## sml2181 (Mar 22, 2009)

english version of that website: 
http://www.ratp.info/touristes/index.php?langue=en

Metro map:
http://www.ratp.info/orienter/f_plan.php?nompdf=metro&loc=reseaux&fm=pdf


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

If you decide to take a taxi, I suggest printing a copy of the name, address and map of the hotel for the driver. Some taxi drivers speak very little english so it sometimes helps to see it in written form.

[_Link removed at request of linked-to site owner_ - mg]


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, this is perfect - and wonderfully timely.  Just yesterday I found a great arifare and one frequently flyer ticket to match itineraries.  Matched with my Hilton points from many, many nights in hotels, I've got a wonderful trip upcoming.  Now I need to figure out what to see and do.

Suggestions on the highlights for a first, one week trip to Paris are very much appreciated.  We'll be staying near the Arc de Triomphe.  

What is the best way to get there from CDG airport?  What passes/discounts, etc. would you experienced travelers suggest?

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 22, 2009)

Denise,

Also check out www.subwaynavigator.com

Click on the links for Paris.

Unfortunately, their server happens to be temporarily down as I type this.

Very helpful site for figuring out subway navigation in major cities of the world.


Richard


----------



## radmoo (Mar 22, 2009)

*Airport Transfer*

There is bus that goes from CDG directly to Air France on Champs Elysees . That would probably be the easiest and least costly method of getting to your hotel.  It would then only be a short walk, cab ride or metro trip from Air France to the hotel.

I'm so jealous - I adore Paris.  Make certain to walk across the Seine and stroll the 5ieme, 6ieme et 7ieme arrondissements, also Le Marais.

Many tourists never make it off the Champs Elysees, Rue de Rivoli and Tour Eiffel areas.

And be certain to do dinner one night near Notre Dame.  There are many restaurants nearby where you can take in the beautiful nighttime scene.

Enjoy and Bon Voyage!


----------



## Elli (Mar 22, 2009)

Maria P., did you see this thread - great info on Paris, transportation, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone - it looks like the #42 bus will be our best option.  Thanks to everyone who responded!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Wow, this is perfect - and wonderfully timely.  Just yesterday I found a great arifare and one frequently flyer ticket to match itineraries.  Matched with my Hilton points from many, many nights in hotels, I've got a wonderful trip upcoming.  Now I need to figure out what to see and do.
> 
> Suggestions on the highlights for a first, one week trip to Paris are very much appreciated.  We'll be staying near the Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> ...



I always take a taxi from the airport or train station.

There is so much to see and do. It really depends on your personal preferences since you only have a week.

Our two favorite guidebooks -  
(1) Rick Steves Paris - http://www.amazon.com/Rick-Steves-Paris-2009/dp/159880121X/
Amazon allows you to view select pages inside the book - http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/159880121X/ref=sib_dp_ptu#reader-link 
Rick Steves' book does a very good job in covering all of the major sights and offer very helpful tips to save you time and money. We use Rick Steve advice on which days to visit which museums. 
One of Rick Steves' tips is the Paris Museum Pass. We love museums & churches, so we always pick up the Paris museum pass to bypass the lines - http://www.parismuseumpass.com/en/musees_liste_nom.php. For example, the Lourve museum is overwhelming. You can't see it all in a day. We normally plan half day trips focusing on a different section with each visit. Many Paris sites offer English language tours and/or audio guides.
NOTE: A lot of information from Rick Steves' book can be found on his website - http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/france/france_menu.htm 
(2) Eyewitness Paris - http://www.amazon.com/Paris-EYEWITNESS-TRAVEL-GUIDE-illier/dp/075661547X/
Amazon allows you to view select pages inside the book - http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/075661547X/ref=sib_dp_ptu#reader-link
The EyeWitness book offers a visual journey. I also find their guidebooks very helpful in deciding what I want to see and do. Their Paris books also has detailed street map in the back.

The two main bus tour companies are
(a) Paris Cityrama - http://www.pariscityrama.com/
(b) Paris Vision - http://en.parisvision.com/
We've booked their tours while we were in Paris sometimes via the hotel concierge or directly at their office in Paris. We haven't noticed any difference between the two bus tour companies.

Recommended Day Trips 
These day trips can be taken with the bus tour companies listed above however if you're up to it, I suggest doing these on your own. It's less expensive and you're not rushed. You can stay as long as you like. Rick Steves book tell you how to get there. 
IMPORTANT TIP: Read Rick Steves’ section on "Transportation Connections" especially "Train Tips".
(i) Palaces - Fontainebleau & Versailles (arrive early to avoid long lines; suggest taking the onsite tours; If you have to pick one, I would pick Versailles)
(ii) Giverny - if you want to see Claude Monet's gardens 
(iii) Chartres Cathedral - if you're into churches


----------



## Carol C (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't forget the cost-savings with buying a Metro pass, a museum & tourist sites pass (I forget the name of it, but you can buy it for 3, 5 or 7 days at any major site or museum), and make sure to check out the Batobus for a unique way to enjoy the Parisian vistas from your perch on the Seine.


----------



## mpizza (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks to all - lots of great info for our May Paris trip.

Maria


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

Carol C said:


> Don't forget the cost-savings with buying a Metro pass, a museum & tourist sites pass (I forget the name of it, but you can buy it for 3, 5 or 7 days at any major site or museum), and make sure to check out the Batobus for a unique way to enjoy the Parisian vistas from your perch on the Seine.



I think you're thinking of the Paris Viste passes - http://www.ratp.info/touristes/index.php?langue=en&rub=decouvrir&cat=paris-visite&page=presentation. 
We bought these during our first visit however after reading Rick Steves' comments (see below), we've been buying our metro tickets separately and using the Museum Passes. 





> From this webpage - http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/france/metro.htm
> _One ticket (€1.50) takes you anywhere in the system with unlimited transfers. Tickets are also good on the RER suburban trains and on city buses, although one ticket cannot be used as a transfer between subway and bus. To save 25 percent, buy a carnet (kar-nay) of 10 tickets for €11.10 (that's €1.11 per ticket — €0.39 cheaper than single tickets). It's less expensive for kids (ages 4–10 pay €5.50 for a carnet). Big Métro stations have staffed ticket windows, but at smaller stations you need to buy tickets at machines.
> 
> The transit system has introduced a new chip-card, called the Passe Navigo Découverte, but for most tourists, carnets are still the better deal. The new Passe costs €21.50, runs Monday–Sunday (expires on Sun, even if you buy it on Fri), and requires a photo, which means it's not shareable. In contrast, two 10-packs of carnets — enough for most travelers staying a week — cost €22.50, are shareable, and don't expire until they're used.
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

For anyone looking for a private tour (a bit more expensive), I would highly recommend Barbara Pasquet James from ParisTalk.com. We did the Montmartre tour with her last year. Here's the link to her site - http://www.paristalks.com/about/about.html


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips, please keep them coming.

Is Versailles a do-able day trip?  If yes, how would you recommend going?  Take a tour, take public transportation?

Sue


----------



## NJDave (Mar 22, 2009)

radmoo said:


> There is bus that goes from CDG directly to Air France on Champs Elysees . That would probably be the easiest and least costly method of getting to your hotel.  It would then only be a short walk, cab ride or metro trip from Air France to the hotel.




I believe this is the link to the shuttle discussed above. It is stops directly across the street from the Le Meridien.  

http://shuttle-paris.tourpackagers.com/detail1.aspx?ID=2

When we were at the Paris Hilton, they reserved a shared van for the two of us to get back to the airport. It cost about the same price as the Airfrance shuttle but was more convenient.


----------



## NJDave (Mar 22, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Is Versailles a do-able day trip?  If yes, how would you recommend going?  Take a tour, take public transportation?
> 
> Sue



Take the train.  Versailles is an easy train ride and is a short walk from the station.  Versailles was one of the highlights of our trip. Try the "crepe cafe" (I think it may be "le carre aux crepes") for lunch on the way back to the train station.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Thanks for all the tips, please keep them coming.
> 
> Is Versailles a do-able day trip?  If yes, how would you recommend going?  Take a tour, take public transportation?
> 
> Sue



Yes, do-able in a day. Yes, I would recommend taking the train.

http://www.ricksteves.com/plan/destinations/france/versailles.htm (don't miss the right hand column for tips on "Planning Your Time at Versailles" and "Guided Tours")


----------



## happymum (Mar 23, 2009)

We spent 2 weeks in Paris last summer and thoroughly enjoyed our time there. One disappointment was the city ho-on hop-off bus tour. I usually find these a good orientation when arriving in a city, but the one we took was awful. The headphones were painful and the sound quality terrible, so we really gained nothing from the experience. I am sorry, I don't remember which company it was, but definitely do your research first if you do intend on a tour!  
We were very pleased with the museum Pass. We bought the 6(?) day and really enjoyed the freedom that gave. The Louvre and musee D'orsay are overwhelming and it was great to be able to break our visits in to manageable time periods. We also visited many museums that we might not otherwise have done so, and were pleasantly surprised.
Some other experiences that we enjoyed - a Segway tour ,a visit to the Arab Institute, a day trip to the Normandy beaches and Mont St. Michel.  
Wishing everyone bon voyages!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Thanks for all the tips, please keep them coming.



Also use the search function to find the old threads on Paris
For example - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78906&highlight=paris


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2009)

Also - try putting this in your google search box:  

*"paris" site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2009)

I disagree with Rick Steves in one situation with the Paris Visite card.  It is valid for the fare on the RER train in from the airport, which is more expensive than a regular metro fare.  If you are using the Paris Visite on a Paris layover rather than a longer stay, as I often like to do to break up longer trips, it can be good value.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hs anyone done day trips to the wine country and/or Normandy form Paris.  If so did you take a guided tour, drive, or take a train.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2009)

howard said:


> Hs anyone done day trips to the wine country and/or Normandy form Paris.  If so did you take a guided tour, drive, or take a train.



Normandy and the Bourdeaux region are not practical day trips from Paris IMHO, given the length of the trip and all there is to see both places, even if you left at the crack of dawn and returned late.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 23, 2009)

falmouth3 said:


> Thanks for all the tips, please keep them coming.
> 
> Is Versailles a do-able day trip?  If yes, how would you recommend going?  Take a tour, take public transportation?
> 
> Sue


You can take the subway to the train station which takes you to Versailles ( ~30 minutes). Then a short 2-3 block walk to Versaille. (The train leaves about every 30-45 minutes)

When you get you train tix, you can buy a combo train TIX and TIX to the public tour. 


RE the museum Pass,  Don't buy it at one of the big museums. We bought ours at the Arc de Triomphe, no line at all vs a 1/2 hour line to buy them at the louvre. 

The louvre is really 3 museums in one. Each takes about 1/2 day to a full day. We went back three times. Also they are open in the evenings one or 2 days a week. When they are they have several live groups which provide music. Very Cool.


The D'orsay, the big line on the front/left is to buy tix, the much smaller line on the right, gets you in with your Museum pass.   Much more "a one day museum" but you can easily strech it into 2  half days


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2009)

howard said:


> Hs anyone done day trips to the wine country and/or Normandy form Paris.  If so did you take a guided tour, drive, or take a train.



We took a full day bus tour to Normandy. It was over ten years ago can't remember if it was with Cityrama or Parisvision but we enjoyed it. 

I just took a look at the bus tours and it matches what we covered that day
- visit to the Caen Memorial
- visit to the Pointe du Hoc followed by the American cemetery
- a walk on the Omaha Beach
- the ruins of the artificial port

Of course, we would love to go back some day and spend more time but that's what you get with any bus tour - just a quick tour of the highlights.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2009)

Also take a look at this thread regarding Normandy - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81854&highlight=normandy


----------

